# 6/28/2010 - point sur washing machine report



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

6/28/2010 - point sur washing machine report

you know, we've had nearly a solid month of windy weather!

i've been watching the weather reports for the last month, looking for a day that we could run back to point sur. the reports finally looked workable - northwest swell 6 feet every 9 seconds, winds from the northwest at 8 knots, and a second southerly swell at 4 feet every 12 seconds. figuring it would be rough no matter what, i put together my "A" team. meet bryan.










you all know jeff.










and it's been a while since you've seen nicole and lynna. 










you might remember them from this photo 7 years ago when they were 11 years old. the girls are 18 now and are headed off to college this fall!










a mile out of the harbor, i'm hopeful for a fishable day. as we rounded the corner, things deteriorated quickly. i got a quick thumbs up from both kids and we kept on going. what made the run tough was that we had winds coming in from the south. i'm not sure how the national weather service could screw up something as simple as wind direction. 










nicole stuck this nice ling cod on the second drift. 










the kids continued to catch smaller rock fish, leaving jeff and bryan scratching their heads. then the boys fired back with some nice vermillions. 



















still, the girls ended outfishing the boys five to one. 










it was difficult to control the drift while fishing because of the stiff southerly winds, but the run north to return to port was a little easier. 










this was one trip that the girls were glad to see come to an end.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Wow!!! Thanks for sharing. That's a nice haul and some great looking fish. What type of bait or lures are you using?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------

